# I have babies on the place.



## alleyyooper (Jul 12, 2019)

Think I will start this off with a picture of one of my babies.







I also had some turkey molts althought they are nearly full growen.































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 12, 2019)

alleyyooper said:


> Think I will start this off with a picture of one of my babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 12, 2019)

Al


----------



## esshup (Jul 15, 2019)

I was out dealing with Canada Thistle on Saturday and kicked up a set of twins that momma stashed in the field. Sure hope they found her before the coyotes found them.


----------

